# RAF B29 website.



## syscom3 (Sep 26, 2008)

Heres something you dont see much of.

A website dedicated to the memory of an RAF "Washington" that crashed in 1953.

Crew of Washington Bomber WF502 of 90 Squadron RAF <WF502>


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for that syscom, very interesting.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2008)

Very cool syscom!


----------

